# Projects....



## Chixarecute (Nov 19, 2004)

Went shopping out of town today with a friend. Reminder to self: self does not need any more projects. Only came home with 3 new projects... 

But we had so much fun!


----------



## flowergurl (Feb 27, 2007)

Well, what are the projects?


----------



## Chixarecute (Nov 19, 2004)

Project #1 is a valentine's wall-hanging. I've wanted one of those for years! I'll probably be wanting to finish it for a couple of more...but I've got the fabric now!

Project #2 is a batiks charm pack table runner, azalea pinks with green batik sashing. This is a pattern that ends up w a woven effect...the rectangular fabric is edged on 2 sides to make squares, then the squares are sewn together one vertical, one horizontal, alternating. I bought 2 packs (80 charms) to make a long runner for the dining room table.

Project #3 is a fabric landscape, about 8x10, with a primitive wool trunk/charlie brown style tree, trimmed in miniature Christmas buttons, with a larger snowman holding up a snow child to place the star on top.

Shameless plug for the quilt store I visited..."local" (only an hour a way) multi media very talented artist - batiks, wools, watercolors. She does her own patterns and kits, really neat lady. Glenna's in Escanaba, MI. She has a web site...

Oh, I forgot about project #4 - 4 yards of flannel for receiving blankets.

And these, of course, are in addition to the current projects, backlogged projects, and "Mom, can you make me a queen size quilt in browns and greens but not a "cabin" looking quilt?" This one I think would work great in browns, greens, and cream batiks, in a "half a log cabin" pattern. He didn't care for my amended idea of the "jelly roll race" quilt, with separator blocks between the 5" wide strips. Fun, fast, modern, masculine, and doable.

I did finish an applique project that I allowed to stall everything else for the last year and a half...2 batik potted geranium placemats...to finish the set I started for Mom & Dad. They are packed and ready to mail!

Today I'm working on a sewing the friendship star sashing to the blocks of a smallish spring quilt of yet to be determined size that has been waiting for the placemats to hurry up and get done. 

Hey, everyone - chime in with what you are working on!


----------



## flowergurl (Feb 27, 2007)

You have quite a list to accomplish there! There is always something waiting to be sewn, it seems like. LOL
My daughter sent me a link tonight to sew pads for the swifter, so I guess that one is right after making some barbie doll blankets for my great nieces.


----------



## FarmChix (Mar 3, 2013)

I feel your pain, chix....I have sooooo many UFOs sitting around here. Between the quilts that need longarmed and all of the started projects, I have no business starting something new. I have been slowly working on them, so I "treated" myself to signing up for two Stitch-alongs on FB. I figure, if nothing else, it will help bust my stash!


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

Those new projects sound really fun!

I'm also trying very hard not to come up with new projects. I've got so many started from 2014 - and several ideas already thought of too. And then there are my Mom's UFO's that I've got (got two of them done in 2014) and the memory quilts I promised siblings (have 9 of them, so quite a bit of work).

And then there are the sets of vestments I need to complete. The green is cut out and ribbon attached so almost have way done. The white set is cut out. The red set was done but I put pink ribbon on it and it was suppose to be gold. So I'm taking off the pink and replacing that. Unfortuanly it's about 2 hours of work per shirt to do this, so almost as much work as sewing them up start to finish. 

And then - the Machine Shed. Not a sewing project, but a sewing machine project! DH got the electrical hooked up so we have heat and lights now. Next step is putting up sheetrock, which is possible now that there is heat.

I joined a "UFO of the Month" Challenge on another board. The goal is to complete one UFO a month, so we'll see how that goes for me.

I'm also doing a QAL for the Quilt, Affairs of the Heart. I'm doing one hand applique, because I've never done that, and another machine applique. 

On a positive note, I took out my Pfaff embroidery machine and used it for the first time. I bought it used and then life got in the way. I still have yet to put my first project on my new longarm, but hopefully soon.


----------



## Gretchen Ann (Aug 30, 2010)

On one of the blogs I peruse, they talk about Slow Stitching Sunday. I'm putting a twist on that idea and I'm going to have a slow year. I'm going to concentrate on 2 main projects this year and when one of them is completed, I'll start new one.

The first project is a Dear Jane quilt. I started piecing this last November and have 2 rows completed so far.

The 2nd project is an embroidered wallhanging. It will have some piecing but for now I'm concentrating on the embroidery. I've completed the center block.

I have many scrappy quilts started, I have selected 1 to work on when I'm tired of the other 2 projects, but Dear Jane and the embroidered wallhanging will be my main focus.


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

Love the "dear jane" Are you sticking with only white and blue? 

I love that look. I've got my fingers crossed that we may do a solid/white two color block for the next swap - even if it's all different colors with white. I love the two color blocks like that.


----------



## Chixarecute (Nov 19, 2004)

I've never heard of Dear Jane project before. Very pretty!


----------



## Gretchen Ann (Aug 30, 2010)

The Dear Jane blocks are challenging enough without having to decide which fabrics to use so I simplified it and decided to make it a blue & white quilt. 

I've always wanted to do a blue & white quilt, now I am.


----------

